# How do i decide on a name when my chicks r so young



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I want to name my chicks when they r young so tht they "know" their name....my chicks r EEs


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Check some name sites. Do you want people type names, pet names, funny names, ect. I would just google name themes and go from there. And if you get your chickens to recognise their individual names make sure you catch it on camera.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol thanks (I'm new to chickens well actually I haven't gotten them yet) and thank u for the advice


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I also would watch their personality! Each one will have a different personality! You can find names matching the personally! Or you can do names after cartoons, I did Betty and Wilma on my chicks, the others are Buffy and Milly. Milly after my husbands grandma's. Buffy because she is buff .just things like that. Have fun! Best wishes!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Naming them is so fun! I like different names!
Like Penelope, Edith, Louise, Odette,Rosetta. Names like that are just as unique as my girls!
When the kids get to name of few they usually stick to common names like Blacky, Baby, Puffy!
Still great names! Neverending!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

realsis said:


> I also would watch their personality! Each one will have a different personality! You can find names matching the personally! Or you can do names after cartoons, I did Betty and Wilma on my chicks, the others are Buffy and Milly. Milly after my husbands grandma's. Buffy because she is buff .just things like that. Have fun! Best wishes!


I was planning in naming them after candies because they r Easter eggers ok so how bout this one...peeps Haha me and my friends loved it  thank u and best wishes to u too


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I like that idea! Naming them after candy! Let us know what else you come up with


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Honestly I think I thought of all the candies tht I can think of ( to many to put on here) ex. Butterfinger,Hersey,kitkat,Carmel ect.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute idea Olivia! They will learn their names too like other pets do. Even those that I have taken in from someone else at 6 months old, learned their name. Josie who also answers to JoJo learned hers in a few days (once I settled on a name for her). She is named after her former owner Joe because I so appreciate his giving her to me. He needed to find a good home for her because the other 14 she was raised with were pecking her to death. He got her all healed up and then he bumped into me one day and asked if I could take her. (friend of my old man's) She's just a sweetie so again, I am really thankful to have her.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

That's nice tht the nice man have u his chicken.glad tht she is in a new,safer homehave fun with Josie. Can't wait to get my chicks.one bad part though....picking out the names


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ya, some of mine went for a few weeks without names. Took some time to figure out their personalities a bit. Their names are just names I always liked and usually names I would have named my daughters if I had ever had the priviledge to have kids. Chloe, Sophie May (because they were born in May), Macie Gray (because she was mostly gray when she was little), Tillie Sue (from Matilda the disney movie), Abbie Lane, Lilah Michelle, Alyviah Joy (because she is just a joy to have around), Butterscotch (I did not name! That came from 10 yr. cousin.) I call her Bea mostly - because she's bossy like my old man's Aunt Bea was, and then Josie aka JoJo.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I love ur names...so creative


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Abbie grew into her name! Lives up to her nickname Crabbie Abbie a bit too well some days!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol how bout crab apple 

Haha


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

I wanted to name my hens after my aunties, names like Joyce, Marge and Mavis. Talked myself out of it necause I thought a cousin or two somewhere would take offence. Now they are stuck with the temporary names they got when they all came home together, Yellowhead, Longtail and Brownie etc


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have found that the chicken names itself as it develops a personality. I have had hens go through the first year before they were really named, and some that were named as peeps. I had three horrid troublemakers that were always doing everything I did NOT want them to do, and they took the rest of their little flock with them, nesting in trees, crossing the busy road, laying eggs on the moon etc. They ended up being called Tylenol, Advil and Motrin. Tylenol liked to stand on the road and refuse to move for cars, needless to say she died on the road. The other two kept up the antics until Advil was taken early in the morning by a fox or dog or coyote after they spent the night in the tree. Motrin is still with us, she is now 4 and still a PIA, but she doesn't go on the road. I changed her name to Mussolini because her comb folds over, like a beret hat and reminds me of a solider. She is first lieutenant to Cinnamon (queen ruler of all), and she can be one nasty hen. She has calmed a little in her "old age" and only goes after other hens when they really get to close or irritate her.

She still sleeps in the tree on all but the most stormy and frigid cold nights.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol how do chickens get in a tree


----------

